# Huge Florida Fisherman ll Catch



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Huge Florida Fisherman ll CatchDue to sector/separation federally permitted head/charter boats American Red Snapper and Gag Grouper seasons opened June 1. Very soon the seasons will be open to the privately owned 'sector' also. Hopefully we all have a terrific season.*June 4, 2019, Chef 'Jersey Girl' Tammy is ready and so are we. That BIG Cat is completely*sold-out:Captain Bryon Holland, one of the best in the business, will be guiding us to what we hope is a 'Huge Florida Fisherman ll Catch!'Will has missed 'The Great line Toss' on the last two attempts. He says the arm is ready for this one.This is the BIG one!We will be fishing 100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida. On the long ride out here is always plenty to see and do:Talk about something to do. Nothing beats eating a fine meal. Grilled Italian sausage, peppers, onions, and melted cheese on a very fresh bun is hard to beat. Topped off with the finest red potato salad and we have a meal fit for a hungry Florida Fisherman.Now that we are completely 'stuffed' let's hit our comfortable bunks. After all, we will be fishing for 20 straight hours; rest is essential.Midnight... After hitting the GOLD on the 'Great Line Toss' Will is still all smiles:As usual, the ladies show us how it's done:Nice Gag:We ended the night with 300 Mangrove Snapper, and a dozen Gags.Time to re-charge before doing battle with some of the 170 species of fish that call the Florida Middle Grounds home:There was a problem with those fresh blueberry pancakes... Way too many blueberries.Time to go to work. Captain Bryon, this looks good, very good:The Lady and the Scamp:Not to be left out:As we push out into much deeper water the 'endangered', about to go 'extinct', American Red Snapper are big, plentiful, and so very hungry:Can't help but wonder where she has been, and where she is going:The Bonito is highly sought after as one of the best baits available:We are starved.* To talk about 'a meal fit for a hungry Florida Fisherman,' is to talk about a Tammy burger:That ride to deep-water was well worth the trip:The entire boat is approaching our two day possession limit of 4 American Reds each:The girls are doing their part:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

This is getting embarrassing:Thanks to the girls the entire boat has completely limited-out on American Red Snapper:Gags before dinner, and the best part, the season will remain open until the end of the year:Did someone mention dinner?* Hey! That's not just Lasagna, that's Tammy Lasagna. But there is a problem... Way too much meat & cheese. These are the types of 'problems' we have when it's Tammy Time:Picture Florida Perfect Weather, Great people to be around, and the finest of food. Who could ask for anything more? Well !A good friend, Omar, is proud of his limited out catch of Red Snapper and a very nice Gag Grouper.*Omar began his Hubbard's fishing career many years ago on Captain Wilson Hubbard's second head boat, the MISS PASS-A-GRILLE ll:Prices were a 'little' different way-back-when:I began my career with Hubbard's in 1976 on the Florida Fisherman l.*Anyone remember either of those great old boats?Omar is a graduate of Tampa Catholic High School. I graduated from Jesuit.*Tampa Catholic/Jesuit is always one of he biggest High School football games of the entire season. It's always standing room only.Jesuit has won for the last 19 years:Brings back a lot of memories. When not on on the Florida Fisherman ll I go to every home game. What a thrill parking in the exact same spot I parked in over 1/2 a century ago. Must admit I am proud of my school. Last year 100% of Jesuit's graduating class was accepted into the university of their choice.*Only one thing left until we do it all over again Friday.In all the Florida has 23 overnight trips scheduled for ARS season. Hope to see some private boats on the Grounds with us. Often we go the entire trip without seeing another boat. Properly managed, without beingover-managed, there is plenty of room & fish for everyone.*Catch the action packed video of our trip. Even after watching you will not believe your eyes:







Bob HarbisonFlorida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

*Bless you*

I have read your post many times. I am going to do that with my wife.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report as always


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks!
It will be an honor to welcome you & yours to the Florida Fisherman ll.
Shoot me an E. Mail when you are coming; will do my best to be there.
Would love to feature you in my report.

[email protected]


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Great report as Always!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks so much! What an honor sharing with you.


----------

